

Wordpress on Heroku - mhoofman
http://young-journey-5257.herokuapp.com

======
ridruejo
Not exactly the same, but you can use BitNami and the AWS free tier
(disclaimer, I am a developer) to deploy Wordpress with one click

<http://bitnami.org/stack/wordpress#cloudImage>

------
sheff
As Heroku has a Postgres backend, I imagine you could also install PG4WP
(<http://www.hawkix.net/tag/pg4wp/>) which is a plugin to get Wordpress
working with Postgres DBs, and just deploy directly using Heroku alone.

You may run into problems with any other plugins which use MySQL specific SQL
syntax though.

------
bjelkeman-again
It would be very interesting to see how something like this compares to
running Wordpress at <http://wpengine.com>

~~~
nixarn
wpengine sounds really expensive. $49/month for just 50k pageviews. My
$39/month Linode setup handles a million page views with no sweat.

~~~
wyck
That is not a very good comparison, linode as you know does not provide the
same feature set nor does it have WordPress devs on hand to help.

~~~
JoeP
Even so, $49 a month is a LOT of money for not that much.

------
xdite
<http://evening-beach-7140.herokuapp.com/> # This is my install steps (
Install Wordpress on Heroku )

------
aymeric
You guys seem to ignore the fact the Mysql addon costs $70/month on Heroku.

------
consultutah
This is killer for small wordpress sites. You essentially get free custom
domain hosting until it hits a traffic level where it needs something more
significant, then you can re-evaluate your options.

------
dugmartin
You could also use git-svn to checkout the latest release branch:

<http://core.svn.wordpress.org/tags/3.2.1>

and then deploy to Heroku directly using git.

~~~
wyck
One of WordPress's devs maintains a WordPress github updated every 30 minutes,
so even easier.

<https://github.com/markjaquith/WordPress>

------
orta
This is cool, I'd wonder how many wordpress plugins are prepared to work with
a read-only filesystem.

~~~
jackseviltwin
On the Cedar stack, the slug is still read-only, but the ephemeral filesystem
is writable. The slug is what gets deployed on each new dyno spawned. The
ephemeral filesystem is the individual file system on each dyno. So a plugin
like WP Super Cache would be able to write to the file system, but that cache
would only exist for the individual dyno that wrote it.

------
rograndom
Plugins and themes cannot currently be installed through /wp-admin due to the
PHP not having a zlib extension. Installation via git works fine though.

~~~
ashleyw
With Heroku you can only write to /tmp from your app.

------
mnml_
This is great but, whats the best way to store attachments ?

~~~
lootabooga
You could use a WP plugin that stores them on Amazon S3. It's not free, but
it's like < $1 month for normal blog needs.

~~~
picardo
The only plugin available explicitly states (on the Settings page, after you
install and avtiavate it) that it doesn't upload directly to S3. It has to
upload to your server first.

edit: actually, I think the upload to S3 button is different from upload media
button. That's why I didn't see it.

